
Microsoft Tafiti Is Beautiful, But Will Anyone Use it? - transburgh
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/08/21/microsoft-tafity-is-beautiful-no-one-will-use-it/
======
nickb
Looks like a gimmick made to show off Silverlight. People judge search engines
based on speed and usability. This has neither. But it is pretty! :)

